# No social life out of school



## 170850 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in grade 11 and I have no social life outside of school. I have a large group of friends (about 12 of us). 5 of us came from the same elementary school and the rest slowly started sitting with us at school. they were the only guys I knew at school. 

The weird thing was even though it's a school of about 500 students I always was in a class with at least 3 of them. I always had my group with me in all my classes and rarely got to know other people in my classes. I feel like even if I wanted to be in another group I never had the chance. 

I have other friends in other groups but I don't really know enough people in their groups to hang out with them at lunch. I feel We are all good friends and I am one of the core members of the group. The problem is we rarely ever do anything outside of school. We occasionally go to the movies maybe once a month but that's it. Every weekend none of us see each other and I know they are not hanging out without me because they are always on xbox. 

During the summer I was in sailing school 5 days a week. The only friends from school that I talked to were the few that I played xbox with. Then I came back to school and found out that everyone else just stayed at home all summer and never did anything. I don't understand why they don't want to have a social life outside of school. 

One of them said "I wish we had school all year round except without work so we could just come to school and hang out with everyone". But he doesn't ever hang out with anyone if he doesn't have to. It's like some authoritarian figure has to order them to go do something for them to do it. I want to have a social life and I am just waiting for university so I can have a fresh start with new people but for now It's unbearable to see other people's facebook pictures of them all doing fun things at night when I'm stuck at home with friends that prefer to be like that. 

I am not athletic and can't get on any sports teams to get to know other people better. I know I should be grateful for even having friends because some people I know don't have any but I am very unsatisfied with my life right now and I don't know what to do.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounded like me, but you have way more friends of course. It's like wasting time living like this. But yeah you should be grateful you're lucky, you still have best friends right, it's hard even to find real friends, even in college. I'm sure you'll miss them a lot when you all go to different college.. 
Your life is not as bad as you think, you could just find more hobbies and interests. These help a lot in knowing more people.


----------



## Bianca424 (Sep 5, 2013)

glossy95 said:


> Sounded like me, but you have way more friends of course. It's like wasting time living like this. But yeah you should be grateful you're lucky, you still have best friends right, it's hard even to find real friends, even in college. I'm sure you'll miss them a lot when you all go to different college..
> Your life is not as bad as you think, you could just find more hobbies and interests. These help a lot in knowing more people.


I agree with this ! Although, you and your friends are attending in different colleges, you can always stay in touch. Don't close the communication.


----------

